# My cheap, easy, very portable catchbox\stop.



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

So this really is not a catchbox, but it works really well. I was in my local Home Depot and noticed they were selling 2 foot sections of PVC pipe. I thought they would make a cool little catch box. And the really neat thing is that it holds up without having to glue it together so you can take the whole thing apart in about 30 seconds and store it in your trunk or a duffle bag or something. Also it works really well to slip an old t-shirt on. The neck hole provides a nice place to tie your target on. The whole thing cost me around $8

Materials:

10 - 2 foot sections of PVC (Sold pre cut for 75 cents a piece at home depot).
4 - PVC T connectors
6 - PVC Elbow connectors.

You only have to make two cuts to fit the T connectors on at the base. The picture should illustrate how to put this thing together but if you have questions feel free to ask. It isnt the greatest catchbox in the world but man is it cheap and portable.

Also it is modular. So if one piece breaks or is lost .. it is only 75 cents to replace.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Excellent man, I never thought of doing the base like that. I just stabbed my two legs into the ground!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow, wonderful. good job Ray.

Some useful PVC projects

http://www.pvcplans.com/pvc-pipe.htm

http://www.pvcworksh...reePVCplans.htm


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

That's what were talking' about!! Love it.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Rayshot said:


> That's what were talking' about!! Love it.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


Part of this idea came from your catchbox post. So thank YOU!!!!


----------



## SlingGal (Jun 18, 2011)

Awesome! I want to make one of these! Sure is tough to put a big box in the backseat of my little 2 door car.







This fits the portability bill!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Looks great, Ray! Here's hoping you get a ton of shooting in this winter.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Wow, I don't know how I missed this -- I NEED this right now. Glad I didn't start the one posted by rayshot a few days ago. This is ideal for me. Thanks.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Yes, sometimes a lighter fabric has better stopping power than heavy canvas.


----------



## rockzz22 (Oct 26, 2012)

love it thanks for sharing


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

thats a really smart idea as not everyone has the oportunity to have a permanent catch box set up.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Real nice! -- Tex


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Very interesting, the links from e-shot too, thanks for sharing


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Alright, my Rubbermaid catchbox has just about seen its day. So, to prepare for the change over, I finally made one of this ( which was the plan since day one this thread was posted)

I can set it up exactly as Ray showed in the OP, but here is the short tabletop set up ( you will notice the extra pieces for a quick change to the floor version)









It's SUPER!

Thanks Naturalfork

LGD


----------



## mopper (Nov 17, 2012)

A nice steup.

Personally I just drape a thick T shirt over the open end of a big cardboardbox that leans slightly backwards, works surprisingly well as a catchbox.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

mopper said:


> A nice steup.
> 
> Personally I just drape a thick T shirt over the open end of a big cardboardbox that leans slightly backwards, works surprisingly well as a catchbox.


Yup, done that as well, but since I have to go different places to shoot, and I shoot in many weather conditions I need something a bit more durable. Don't get me wrong a cardboard box is great, and duct tape can protect it well, and no issues against ammo, it's just the normal beatings of everyday conditions that shorten the life of that set up.

LGD


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

lightgeoduck said:


> View attachment 28548
> 
> 
> It's SUPER!


T shirt is certainly perfect!


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

This is something even I can make! Thanks!


----------



## Chugosh (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice idea! good thinking!


----------



## Thistle (Jan 4, 2013)

e~shot said:


> Wow, wonderful. good job Ray.
> 
> Some useful PVC projects
> 
> ...


I knew it, I knew it, I knew it! Ain't PVC amazin stuff 

Great links by the way.


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Looks fantastic great idear


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

Awesome! Nice idea, much easier than carrying my wooden catch box outside


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

that is awesome :bowdown: wish i wouid have thought of that :banghead: :cursin:


----------



## Dirtroad (Jan 2, 2013)

Great design - I love the portability of it. Thanks!


----------



## curmudgeon (Jun 11, 2011)

Nice. I may try that.


----------



## CK Slingshots (Jul 31, 2012)

Sweet!


----------



## Obie (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm on my way to Home Depot! Thanks...


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I use tank tops, easy to thread the rod through the straps. Kids sizes are less expensive also. My catchbox is like natural forks, the only difference is I secure mine on a four wheel dolly. Nice to move around in the shop.


----------



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

NaturalFork said:


> So this really is not a catchbox, but it works really well. I was in my local Home Depot and noticed they were selling 2 foot sections of PVC pipe. I thought they would make a cool little catch box. And the really neat thing is that it holds up without having to glue it together so you can take the whole thing apart in about 30 seconds and store it in your trunk or a duffle bag or something. Also it works really well to slip an old t-shirt on. The neck hole provides a nice place to tie your target on. The whole thing cost me around $8
> 
> Materials:
> 
> ...


with this set up, do you get many balls that don't make it into the bucket? would it help if the Tshirt was longer so it hung into the bucket?


----------

